# Variety Magazine Lauds Audi's Smart Push in Product Placement for Movies and Television



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Variety Magazine has published an interesting story focusing on Audi's most successful push in recent years for placement of Audi products in both movies and television. The impetus for the story was Audi's Emmy celebration at Los Angeles' Cecconi's attended by stars from hit shows like 'Modern Family' and 'Glee'. 

More interesting is Variety's analysis of Audi's efforts. Of course the Audi R8's more traditional style placement in movies like Iron Man and Iron Man 2 are to be expected but the efforts don't end there. Variety reports these efforts also include chauffeur driven Audis carrying stars to red carpet events, Hollywood sponsorships such as the AFI Film Festival, full length features such as 'Truth in 24' of their own and placing stars such as Zac Efron in Audis with hopes of paparazzi coverage. This wider swathe really shows how Audi has helped establish itself as one of the hottest brands in Hollywood and, as is Ingolstadt's intent, well beyond.

The story includes plenty of interviews with Audi of America marketing boss Scott Keogh and also includes news that Audi's former Hollywood agency Propaganda GEM has split ways with Audi and taken on BMW who wants to follow Audi's lead in using Hollywood as a way to better promote its vehicles. Audi has yet to name a replacement agency in Tinseltown.

* Full Story - Variety Magazine*


----------

